# looking for lease or club



## ellaville hunter (Oct 20, 2013)

looking for some land 50 to 100 ac or a club for me and my son this year in schley sumter webster co. please let me know of anything


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jan 1, 2014)

For 2014?


----------



## ellaville hunter (Aug 19, 2014)

Again


----------



## dmorrison1207 (Aug 23, 2014)

i have 96 acres in washington co.


----------



## ellaville hunter (May 19, 2015)

It is that time again. Anything??


----------



## ellaville hunter (May 20, 2015)

Bump


----------



## ellaville hunter (May 26, 2015)

Last one


----------



## ellaville hunter (May 29, 2015)

Bump


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jul 20, 2015)

Again


----------



## ellaville hunter (Aug 4, 2015)

Anything


----------



## Toney Graham (Aug 5, 2015)

I have a small lease in Randolph County.Loaded with good deer and turkey . Looking for one member to share lease with. I also hunt with young son and would prefer someone that does the same.Land is all woods with water and is surrounded by several acres of woods.Between son and I killed 4 bucks all with 4points on one side last year.if interested call me at 229-449-2149


----------



## ellaville hunter (Aug 7, 2015)

I wish it was closer i would be in. Thanks for asking


----------



## ellaville hunter (Aug 10, 2015)

One more try


----------



## Postalbear (Nov 18, 2015)

*looking to lease this coming hunting season*



dmorrison1207 said:


> i have 96 acres in washington co.


 do you still have the 96 AC for lease and how much is the yearly lease


----------

